# Editing Error?



## Mark60 (Mar 27, 2009)

My copy of CD Water Music/Consort of London/Brilliant (sse attached jpg) has two troublesome errors, I think editing errors. The first is between the first and the second track where you hear a pause while there should be not ..
Someone has a copy of this CD to control?
CD musical and technical quality are indeed excellent!









thank you


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes, I have the Handel Portait and noticed a similar glitch in the W.M.recording. Fortunately I have an alternative. However, it is VERY irritating. Commiserations


----------

